# Womens Snowboarding Pants????



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

My GF's Alycium's are not huge baggy but not form fitting. But I dunno if they are in business anymore. I see a lot of girls wearing what you are describing made by DC so check there femme stuff out.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Problem I run into is now they make alot the women pants low-rise....I bend over to strap in and my ass is hangin out...I bought some last years Volcom's for the up coming season, my husband has had them in the past and they seem to hold up really well. They don't sit AS low either so that is a plus.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

CaptTenielle said:


> Problem I run into is now they make alot the women pants low-rise....I bend over to strap in and my ass is hangin out...


:laugh::thumbsup:

This "problem" is easily fixed by getting jackets and pants that zip together... that's all I wear now... not because of this, but I hate getting snow down my butt.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

My super fluffy coat does have the zipper and so do the pants, but my favorite jacket doesn't:thumbsdown:.....just have to put on an extra layer of chili's....it does help with my "steez" though:laugh:


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

FLuiD said:


> My GF's Alycium's are not huge baggy but not form fitting. But I dunno if they are in business anymore. I see a lot of girls wearing what you are describing made by DC so check there femme stuff out.


Don't do it(DC's)....I have some I will GIVE you....that is how awesome they were....froze my ass off!


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

I love my special blend pants, not too lowrise and not tight fitting but not over the top ridiculous baggy either. i also love 686 mens and womens smarty pants, ive worn both and both fit great.


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

I love my 686 pants. I am on the shorter side and they fit great, not tight, not loose. They seem to be made for women, unlike many of the other pants I have or tried on.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

I am really small, so I have problems finding pants that fit right. I have a pair of Volcoms that I really like - not too baggy, not tight at all. They sit low on my hips, but a belt keeps them in the right place.

You can see the bottom of them in my avatar. : )


----------



## Ruskiski (Sep 18, 2009)

From what I could gather, DC makes their women pants a little longer for their size so they tend to bunch up, which might get the desired effect you're looking for.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

Excellent! Thanks to everyone for their opinions!!


----------

